# Monitor making a buzzing sound



## Daymoose (Nov 24, 2007)

I just built my computer and everything is working fine but for some reason my monitor will make a really annoying buzzing sound whenever I turn the brightness down, and it will only stop buzzing if I turn the brightness to 90.

The monitor is an Acer al2016w

Thanks.


----------



## Daymoose (Nov 24, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Please post details about your computer. Are you running the panel at its recoomended resolution?


----------

